# Balneário Camboriú-SC vista de outro ângulo...



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Todas as fotos são de minha autoria, mostram a cidade catarinense, muito conhecida no Sul do Brasil, pelos seus altos edifícios.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Fantástica Balneário Camboriú, com destaque as gigantes Y,H, !


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

FANTASTICAS fotos! Parabéns!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Obrigado Sidnei e Ice, realmente BC impressiona...


----------



## Jailan Rodrigo (Aug 10, 2012)

Cidade Maravilhosa.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

No passado o conjunto de BC era mais harmonioso, agora está um pouco estranho


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> No passado o conjunto de BC era mais harmonioso, agora está um pouco estranho


Muitos não gostam, pelo fato de fazer sombra na praia, em certas horas do dia... Mas eu acho o máximo esses edifícios altos de BC. Acho BC mais visual, porém possui outras praias na região, muito boas...


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Jailan Rodrigo said:


> Cidade Maravilhosa.


Os turistas estrangeiros ficam pasmos ao ver BC.... imaginam o Brasil uma coisa, e quando olham, não só BC, mas as cidades brasileiras em geral, ficam deslumbrados.....especialmente os europeus, não acostumados com tanta verticalização....


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

BC, uma das cidades mais famosas de Santa Catarina! Um dia eu ainda irei conhecê-la para desmistificar muitas coisas faladas acerca. As fotos ficaram excelentes!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Emanuel Paiva said:


> BC, uma das cidades mais famosas de Santa Catarina! Um dia eu ainda irei conhecê-la para desmistificar muitas coisas faladas acerca. As fotos ficaram excelentes!


obrigado por ter gostado das fotos...


----------



## Thiago Braga Freire (Feb 19, 2006)

Bonitas fotos Douglas Alberto! Onde tu estavas quando as tiraste? 
Eu estive em Balneário Camboriú uma vez, e já fazem muitos anos, acho que em 2003, talvez.
Lembro que a avenida da orla era bem estreita e mesmo sendo fora de temporada de verão, era julho, tempo fechado, já parecia que a avenida era "limitada" em espaço. Imagino que na alta temporada, deve ser um formigueiro e somando-se a informação de que já passam dificuldades com a falta d'água no verão em função do grande número de turistas, não sei se deve ser muito bom visitá-la nesta época. Mesmo sabendo que há uma vida noturna agitada, com muitas boas opções, e gente bonita. 
Muitos dos prédios são lindos, e para nós que gostamos de "espigões", o skyline surpreende a todos, mas hoje os vejo como "construções para ostentação"! o que remete a futilidade, o que não aprecio! O Balneário que há anos atrás era visto como aprazível pelas famílias, passou a ser mais visto como "point" dos endinheirados, que fazem suas festas particulares nas suas coberturas, ou festas fechadas, e não tem ligação alguma com a cidade. 
É referência quando se fala em construção, riqueza? Sim. Mas é acaba aí? Não sei se ainda segue recebendo turistas da "melhor idade", como era antes, após o término das férias de verão e carnaval. Mas é a "alma da cidade"? Me parece que perdeu-se!

De qualquer maneira, as fotos ficaram lindas! Parabéns! 

Obrigado por compartilha-las! Valeu, abraço!


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Thiago Braga Freire said:


> Bonitas fotos Douglas Alberto! Onde tu estavas quando as tiraste?
> Eu estive em Balneário Camboriú uma vez, e já fazem muitos anos, acho que em 2003, talvez.
> Lembro que a avenida da orla era bem estreita e mesmo sendo fora de temporada de verão, era julho, tempo fechado, já parecia que a avenida era "limitada" em espaço. Imagino que na alta temporada, deve ser um formigueiro e somando-se a informação de que já passam dificuldades com a falta d'água no verão em função do grande número de turistas, não sei se deve ser muito bom visitá-la nesta época. Mesmo sabendo que há uma vida noturna agitada, com muitas boas opções, e gente bonita.
> Muitos dos prédios são lindos, e para nós que gostamos de "espigões", o skyline surpreende a todos, mas hoje os vejo como "construções para ostentação"! o que remete a futilidade, o que não aprecio! O Balneário que há anos atrás era visto como aprazível pelas famílias, passou a ser mais visto como "point" dos endinheirados, que fazem suas festas particulares nas suas coberturas, ou festas fechadas, e não tem ligação alguma com a cidade.
> ...


Que bom ter gostado das fotos, obrigado... Então...eu tirei de um navio de cruzeiros. A vantagem de chegar numa cidade de navio, é que vc enxerga o conjunto como um todo de frente, diferente de quando se chega de carro.


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Tem gente aqui que não tem ideia nenhuma do que tá falando. BC atrai muito turista de classe média, e na verdade é a maior parte dele. Hoje está bem melhor para "turismo familar" do que antes, pelo fato que a cidade já dispõe de muitas opções de lazer.

Mas o quê eu não entendi mesmo foi a razão de ligar "futilidade" com arranha-céus de luxo. Realmente parece que só mora funkeiro com corrente de ouro de 1 quilo com o apartamento recheado de mulheres peladas e cocaína, a minha tradução de "futilidade" foi isso. E eu também não sei qual o problema com festas particulares de elite, são ilegais?. Quem tem um apartamento de frente para o mar é óbvio que tem que fazer festa mesmo, principalmente no reveillon.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Logo tem a entrego do YH, e terá festa no ap, Neymar e sua turma na cobertura festando !


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

FloripaNation said:


> Tem gente aqui que não tem ideia nenhuma do que tá falando. BC atrai muito turista de classe média, e na verdade é a maior parte dele. Hoje está bem melhor para "turismo familar" do que antes, pelo fato que a cidade já dispõe de muitas opções de lazer.
> 
> Mas o quê eu não entendi mesmo foi a razão de ligar "futilidade" com arranha-céus de luxo. Realmente parece que só mora funkeiro com corrente de ouro de 1 quilo com o apartamento recheado de mulheres peladas e cocaína, a minha tradução de "futilidade" foi isso. E eu também não sei qual o problema com festas particulares de elite, são ilegais?. Quem tem um apartamento de frente para o mar é óbvio que tem que fazer festa mesmo, principalmente no reveillon.


Pois é, quem tem dinheiro e mora em edifícios com estruturas para festas, além de empregadas para tal serviços, tem que aproveitar mesmo.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Como é linda esta cidade, não conheço ainda, minha mulher e meu filho conhecem, ficaram encantados com a cidade, que inveja deles.


----------



## kahuera (Oct 7, 2015)

Belas fotos


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Impressionante...Impressionante!!!!


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Pra que Miami ? nos temos esta belezura chamada Balneário Camboriú, uma bela cidade tão perto de muita gente, nem precisa ir tão longe.


----------



## Douglas Alberto (Dec 29, 2009)

Obrigado colegas por terem gostado das fotos....


----------

